# Stellplatze; 10 second stay and you must pay.



## coppo

Currently on a long european tour, Berlin next, chose a Stellplatze from the Bord Atlas, drove in, what a dump, both of us said we are not staying here, pulled up at just inside the entrance for about 10 seconds without switching engine off (not on a pitch)whilst we deciphered how to get out. Drove out and pulled up outside whilst we searched for another site.

A german woman stormed up to the van demanding payment of €13 saying we had actually drove in and parked. Heated discussion took place for a few minutes, her saying because we actually pulled up we had to pay. We pulled up at the entrance we said not on a pitch whilst we worked out how to get out and only for about 10 seconds. She said she was ringing the police if we didnt pay and had our reg number, couldnt be bothered to discuss anymore and we just drove off.

Not sure who was correct, i understand that it is her private property etc but it seemed totally unreasonable to us.

Paul and Caroline.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My grandad had a similar experiance many years ago.

He only visited Germany once and they tried to shoot him down


Dave p


----------



## peejay

I would say its fairly common practice on the continent for campsites, stellplatze, aires, or whatever that you can go in and have a look around first and if you don't like what you see you leave and look elsewhere with no obligation whatsoever.

Name and shame, I would just smile and drive off showing the single finger as I departed, the Polizei wouldn't be interested :lol: 

Don't let one bad incident put you off, the Germans are a very hospitable lot in the main, which you probably already know.

Pete


----------



## ardgour

If its a dump and not worth visiting it would be useful to have a name so the rest of us can avoid it

Chris


----------



## rayc

Until you have booked in and paid your money there is no contract. The only way it would be different is if there is a displayed sign which states the cost and that having parked up you are assumed to be accepting the conditions.
It looks like she has been taking lessons from the UK decriminalised parking regimes.


----------



## stephenpug

Hi Paul where / which camp was it only we are going to Germany next Friday and will avoid it lol
cheers Steve :roll:


----------



## coppo

The name of the Stellplatze is Berlin Spandau, its an absolute dump, the site, the location, everything. Looks more like Steptoes yard, although much larger.

Furthermore, Caroline spoke in German to the woman and asked her to speak a little slower so she could fully understand 'This is how i speak' was the reply. What an awful lady.

Anybody else been?
Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh

If your taxes had to bale out Italy, Spain, Portugal, Ireland and more to come you might be similarly unhinged....

Dave


----------



## rayc

Is this the one?

http://www.womotreff.de/

Great slide show, looks a bit busy for the €13


----------



## coppo

DABurleigh said:


> If your taxes had to bale out Italy, Spain, Portugal, Ireland and more to come you might be similarly unhinged....
> 
> Dave


Ah i see Dave, rob Peter to pay Paul.

Or in this case rob Paul to pay Portugal :lol: :lol: 
Paul.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Paul

Could you please add a review to the entry in the MHF database outlioning your experience? I'm assuming that this is the site you're refering to:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=388


----------



## peejay

Hindsight I know but it might have been worth a look in the database first as it gets a mediocre first review...

>Berlin-Spandau<

We stayed at >Berlin-Kreuzberg< which was good for a city centre site.

There is also another one at >Berlin-Mitte<

Enjoy the rest of your holiday, i'm sure that was just a one-off.

Pete


----------



## andyandsue

*shhhhhhh*

Shhhhh for gods sake keep germany quiet!,we dont want all those people who fill brittany aires discovering what a MH heaven Germany is.


----------



## coppo

rayc said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.womotreff.de/
> 
> Great slide show, looks a bit busy for the €13


Yes thats the name and address, please anyone feel free to visit if they are in the area, we are now in Berlin Tegel Stellplatze. Expensive but you expect that in Berlin, we are off into the city tomorrow after visiting Tegel district today.(About 8km outside)

Paul.


----------



## coppo

gaspode said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Could you please add a review to the entry in the MHF database outlioning your experience? I'm assuming that this is the site you're refering to:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=388


Done.

I may add that the reason we went to this Stellplatze is that caroline used to live in Spandau from 82 to 84 but in the nicer part of it. This area is all run down and looks like a lot of money needs investing.

Paul.


----------



## Jean-Luc

While staying at the Tegel Stellplatze, which is very convenient for day trips into Berlin by train, if you need gas or non German bottles filled or even only topped up, there is a very obliging dealer N52°34.959' E13°17.434, about 2 Kms away, Just to the left off Berliner Str. heading south.


----------



## coppo

I did note in Boffs original review of this Stellplatze he stayed for 5 whole minutes because of the planes, well i do hope he got chased after for payment, he was there 4 minutes and 50 seconds longer than us.   

Paul.


----------



## Zozzer

coppo said:


> The name of the Stellplatze is Berlin Spandau, its an absolute dump, the site, the location, everything. Looks more like Steptoes yard, although much larger.
> 
> Furthermore, Caroline spoke in German to the woman and asked her to speak a little slower so she could fully understand 'This is how i speak' was the reply. What an awful lady.
> 
> Anybody else been?
> Paul.


I couldn't agree with you more. Berlin Spandau stellplätz is an absolute c**p hole, with plane flying over every few minutes on the approach to Berlin Tegal Airport.

We stayed about 30 - 45mins, and then decided we weren't staying any longer and so we looked another site in Bordatlas, and fled as quick as we could. Fortunately there was no-one around asking for payment.

Don't get me wrong, I'm prepared to rough it with the best of folk, but Berlin Spandau is a step too far, best avoided.


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> Anybody else been?


Nope, and not likely to now. :lol:

Safe travels you two.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## robinpompey

*Stellplatze Spandau*

Looks from the map as being on the land that used to be the command workshops and the command ordnance depot for Berlin Brigade. When I visited the area a couple of years ago the whole area looked run down. Not surprised about the stellplatze being awful.


----------



## tattytony

We went to Berlin in October and and ended up in Tegal as the review for Spandau on MHF was what swayed us and now I am so glad we did not go there  

Tegal stellplatz was a good stop for us and just outside the gates was a takeaway with great currywurst and schnitzel  

Enjoy your stay Paul :wink:


----------



## Zozzer

Zozzer said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name of the Stellplatze is Berlin Spandau, its an absolute dump, the site, the location, everything. Looks more like Steptoes yard, although much larger.
> 
> Furthermore, Caroline spoke in German to the woman and asked her to speak a little slower so she could fully understand 'This is how i speak' was the reply. What an awful lady.
> 
> Anybody else been?
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more. Berlin Spandau stellplätz is an absolute c**p hole, with planes flying over every few minutes on the approach to Berlin Tegal Airport.
> 
> We stayed about 30 - 45mins, and then decided we weren't staying any longer and so we looked another site in Bordatlas, and fled as quick as we could. Fortunately there was no-one around asking for payment.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm prepared to rough it with the best of folk, but Berlin Spandau is a step too far, best avoided.
Click to expand...


----------



## Boff

Hi Paul and Caroline,

when reading your first post I already thought I knew which Berlin stellplatz you meant. But it was another one, which is notorious for unfriendly behaviour of the wardens. (Maybe they have learned from each other?)

Admittedly, my entry is 6 years old and I have not visited the site since. Seems that the situation has deteriorated significantly over the years.



coppo said:


> Not sure who was correct, i understand that it is her private property etc but it seemed totally unreasonable to us.


It was definitely neither correct nor reasonable. From a legal point of view the Stellplatz sign is an _inviatio ad offerendum_, so an invitation to you to start negotiations about using their services. And as long as you have not come to an agreement - which can be _"implied-in-fact"_, of course - you are not obliged to pay anything. _Implied-in-fact_ would have been applicable had you actually settled down on a pitch. Had she actually called the police, they would probably have told her off.

However, be glad you have not followed Pete's advice: :wink: 


peejay said:


> ... drive off showing the single finger as I departed ...


Because this would give her the possibility to charge you of Insult, which is a punishable act according to German law.

I hope this single incident will not put you off my beautiful homeland.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay

Boff said:


> However, be glad you have not followed Pete's advice: :wink:
> 
> 
> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... drive off showing the single finger as I departed ...
> 
> 
> 
> Because this would give her the possibility to charge you of Insult, which is a punishable act according to German law.
Click to expand...

Can't see why, Sebastien Vettel shows a single finger at nearly every GP weekend, he doesn't get in trouble.

:lol:

Pete


----------



## Boff

peejay said:


> Sebastien Vettel shows a single finger at nearly every GP weekend, he doesn't get in trouble.


Depends on which finger he shows ... :wink:

But seriously, I know someone who had to appear in front of a court of justice for showing the (wrong) single finger.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## andyandsue

*sense of humour removal*

i can confirm the German police are very honest, correct and effieceint but deffo have no sense of humour( i only ran across a auto bahn to use the EM phone on the other side! ). After Travelling for years in Germany ive come to realise how much i can get away with if i use there idea of DEUCHORDINUG which translates as german way of doing things


----------



## coppo

I hope this single incident will not put you off my beautiful homeland.

Hi Gerhard
No way, we love Germany, you get awful people/sites in all countries, England being no exception.

We have been in Germany about 5 weeks now and been to some beautiful Stellplatze/places, most of which have been free.

We have just spent all day in Berlin and been relieved of loads of money :lol: 

Time for a lie down.

Paul.


----------



## coppo

JockandRita said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else been?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and not likely to now. :lol:
> 
> Safe travels you two.
> 
> Jock & Rita.
Click to expand...

Cheers you 2, yes definitely best avoided.

Paul.


----------

